# Snow Goose Hunt



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Awesome Video

http://www.ramseyleonard.com/silly/3%20 ... sehunt.wmv


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

That was a great video! Is that yours?


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

I wish. Stole it from another site. Makes me jealous...

Got it from FB.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I kept waiting for the music change and the visious bear attack.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Look the real wings do work!!!!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

bluebird said:


> Look the real wings do work!!!!


Garbage bags filled with helium will work with that many juvies.....You can keep your real wings!


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

Props to those guys!!! That is some sweet footage and the barrel cam is priceless!!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Very nice footage, and really good stills to boot.

This is going to be a fall and spring full of YouTube vids considering the amount of juvies, grab the popcorn!

We leave in 3 days up north, leaving all the trinkets at home this year...location is all that's needed. Can't wait.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Great video and like Chris mentioned some fantastic stills too. thanks for the link


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Two thumbs up! :beer:


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

Now that is what i call decoying snows..
Great video, thanks for putting it up there. :beer:


----------



## Snow Goose Killer (Feb 12, 2007)

Sd snow goose killer said:


> Now that is what i call decoying snows..
> Great video, thanks for putting it up there. :beer:


 You dont know what your talking about jamie. lol jk. yea i'd have to say that video is a good one..


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Yeah, that video rocks! Love the barrel cam and the doubles and a triple that guy picked up on a couple of those. At the end of the film the guy trying to swat the bird with his barrel is pretty choice.


----------



## water_swater (Sep 19, 2006)

Anybody know where i can get some carry-lites, that's probably the best waterfowl video I have ever seen.


----------



## Allenz (Jul 22, 2008)

Great video,

If there were more like that on youtube id never leave the site.

Allen


----------



## sljoe (Aug 21, 2006)

Like many have said awsome video....good find...
Joe


----------



## zdosch (Aug 31, 2003)

very nice video!!!

I think if "dosch" was on this hunt he needs to take a long lost cousin with him next time! :beer:


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Excellent camera work. Great decoying. Good shooting. Maybe the best vid I have seen.


----------



## huntngear (Nov 3, 2005)

nice video and the guns were sure smoking as the birds were falling. You all had some nice decoy shooting!


----------



## pinfeather (Nov 3, 2007)

WOW...that was sweet!


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

sweet movie!


----------



## George Zahradka (Aug 27, 2008)

I like the one clip when the guy trys to hit the goose with his gun then turns around to shoot it ...

GREAT JOB....


----------



## Man of all Seasons (Sep 14, 2008)

nice :beer:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Everybody is going to think they are a snow goose god sthis up coming fall and spring... Its hard not to when you have that many juvies driving the yellow shortbus into the decoy spread everytime and right in your face!


----------



## fishstuffer (Nov 29, 2006)

here comes the bus to pick up some more juvies


----------



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

that is a sick video and so bags do work?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

sod44 said:


> that is a sick video and so bags do work?


By bags do you mean windsocks??

And contrary to what the Avery prostaff would like you to think, they work very well..


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> And contrary to what the Avery prostaff would like you to think, they work very well..


(enter a country singers voice, not mine).....overrrr on hamburgerrrr hillll....... :lol:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Maverick said:


> > And contrary to what the Avery prostaff would like you to think, they work very well..
> 
> 
> (enter a country singers voice, not mine).....overrrr on hamburgerrrr hillll....... :lol:


 :wink: :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

fishstuffer said:


> here comes the bus to pick up some more juvies


Classic


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Maverick said:


> [overrrr on hamburgerrrr hillll....... :lol:


I like It!! :thumb:


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

That was bad A$$!!!!!!!!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

WOW that is some of the best amateur footage I've ever seen.

Watching those guys shoot, you can definitely tell when someone has shot a few shells in their life. Their accuracy was incredible, especially on some of the higher shots!


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Thats a great video, one of the better ones!!


----------



## snowbus (Mar 7, 2007)

fishstuffer said:


> here comes the bus to pick up some more juvies


I want that picture!!!!! Snowbus has arrived! Well done video.


----------



## Blueman (Feb 13, 2008)

wow what a great video!


----------



## waterfowler7 (Sep 16, 2008)

Thats an awesome vid


----------

